
Show HN: Final Vinyl – Music and video playlists - higherpayusa
https://www.finalvinyl.org
======
higherpayusa
My goal was to create a place where it would be super easy to make music or
video playlists for quick sharing. I also wanted to create something with a
slightly "retro" or "old school" feel to it.

